
USCIS Reaches FY 2018 H-1B Cap - ouesp
https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/uscis-reaches-fy-2018-h-1b-cap
======
ouesp
The key difference from the FY 2017 Cap press release is that the FY 2018 news
release does not say anything about lottery. So there is a speculation that
this year there will not be a lottery for picking H1B petitions.

